# WANTED - Boxer STUD



## KevinsMam (Dec 4, 2009)

Wanted - BOXER for STUD - our beautiful female boxer Sasha has just come into heat (she is 4) - pm me / call 07923330900 if you or someone you know can help, we are in Lincoln and must be able to come to us. Thanks for reading :2thumb:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

You might want to give more information about her, what breeder she's from, what health tests she's had, etc.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Surely breeding your girl should be a carefully thought out process with a stud ready for her when she's receptive? Not just whichever dog can get to her NOW sorta thing?








Anybody want some?


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

My boxer has no end of health problems due to bad breeding, most people assume that if a dog has papers then it's healthy. This isn't the case. If you've not done so already, please get the relevant tests done and make sure that you pair with someone that has done the same


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Has she had a litter before?
Have you had her form being a puppy? If so why have you only thought of breeding now as 4 years old is getting on for a first litter?
If you have not had her from a puppy what are th reasons for breeding her?
Is she KC reg? If not what is the point of breeding her when there are so many pups out there already.

If not I would not breed her this time but I owuld get the relevant health tests carried out before her next season.
I know she would then be almost 5, or even 5 already, but that would definitely be safer than mating her to 'any old stud dog' at this time. This is if you are really wanting to breed her for the correct reasons...personally if she were mine I'd neuter her and keep her as the pet she has been until now. 
I would think 5years old, maybe even 4 years old, is a little late to be having a first litter in a bigger breed like a boxer.
Have you thought of the possibility/costs of her needing a c-section or even losing her due to the pregnancy or birth?

If you were considering breeding her to have another puppy I guarantee you it is cheaper and a lot safer to find a 'reputable' breeder and buy a health tested puppy from health tested parents.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Even if she IS KC registered, that doesn't mean she's breeding standard either. As someone else has said, papers do not mean she's good for breeding from. Her breeder would have told you if she was breeding quality, and tbh its very rare they'd home out a breeding quality bitch.

Have you thought about fostering for a rescue instead, that'll give you something boxer-y to do whilst not adding to the problem of overbreeding pet standard dogs 

Edited to add: same goes for the stud dog. If you find someone willing to let you use their dog at such short notice, without asking about your bitch first, or requiring proof of health tests done, then it is most likely THEIR dog is not breeding quality either. They should also share results of relevent testing with you. TBH though, if you find one for this season, it's unlikely to be a good stud dog, as they're usually very few and far between, and often need booking well in advance.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Also you take the bitch to the stud dog not the other way around :whistling2:. A bitch will be more receptive to the male on his territory but would probably attack him on hers :gasp:.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

some dogs only work at home too


----------



## KevinsMam (Dec 4, 2009)

Think was a bad idea even mentioning it on this useless site, seems full of 'think they are know it alls' - our boxer is health checked and had a litter previous who were all healthy, she is not kc reg, but pedigree, which shouldnt matter anyway as a dog is for a forever pet, not just a thing to show off with its papers! if anyone was genuinely interested I would give them all relevant info privatley and would want the same info back, but not going to broadcast it all on here for nothing if no one out there can help! I do not need advice from people about breeding, we know and have done this before!!!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Can you not use the same stud again?

BTW, I know nothing about dogs so may be this isn't the case.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm sorry if you take offence I dont' usually post on this type of thread but am I right in thinking that, as you've said, your girl is not only 'not' KC reg but she is also white boxer as well?....you have a pic of a white boxer and , I'm assuming, your son on your profile.


Having owned a rescue white boxer in the past and knowing full well that they are not all unhealthy I must say I definitely would not be considering breeding one even if it had had relevant tests.
I wasnt' saying you should not breed your dog only that you should maybe think hard about the reasons behind doing so. I think first and foremost about my dogs, not the prospecitve puppies, or the prospective 'imagined' financial gain from those pups.

I was going to say most people with pedigree dogs without papers would not breed them but recently the dogs don't even have to be the same breed to be mated do they????


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Stephen P said:


> Can you not use the same stud again?
> 
> BTW, I know nothing about dogs so may be this isn't the case.


If the same stud were still available then there would be no reason not to use him again and if the pups were healthy from the previous litter then that would seem like a sensible option!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I agree with the person who said that breeding should be planned, with a stud dog already chosen & waiting for when the bitch is isn season. Its no good asking strangers on a forum to use their stud dog when the bitch is already in season. 

I have already got a stud dog planned for my Chihuahua bitch for when she is mated in a years time!


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

Amalthea said:


> image Anybody want some?


Me pls :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Tds79 said:


> Me pls :2thumb:


*passes popcorn*


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks  

*pulls up a pew and passes round choccies*


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

KevinsMam said:


> Think was a bad idea even mentioning it on this useless site, seems full of 'think they are know it alls' - our boxer is health checked and had a litter previous who were all healthy


There might be someone on here who could help if you rest their minds at ease about the bitch's health tests - what has she had done and what were the results? What are the results of her hip scoring? I'm assuming she's been screened by a cardiologist?

I am a big boxer fan, have owned a couple. Sadly both lost to diseases common in the boxer. I wholly applaud anyone breeding for good health in this breed.

ETA: Forgot to add - first port of call for anyone considering breeding their dog is their dog's breeder, followed by the local breed club. While I agree that some people are snobby about KC papers, anyone refusing to register puppies should be regarded with suspicion as it could mean they have no permission from their bitch's breeder to breed her (for example if she is white - which is linked to health problems). It could also mean the dog is a rescue, or is not purebred.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

When you say your bitch is health tested do you mean she has had heart scans for these ?


*AORTIC STENOSIS-is one of the most common heart defects occurring in boxers. Stenosis is narrowing of the aorta, right below the aortic valve, which forces the heart to work harder to supply blood. Reduced blood flow can result in fainting and even sudden death. The disease is inherited but its mode of transmission is not known at this time. Diagnosis must be made by a veterinary cardiologist, after detection of a heart murmur. Breeding dogs must be properly tested for this disease and affected dogs must NOT be bred from. 


*CARDIOMYOPATHY-Cardiomyopathy is a serious inherited disease in which the heart muscle becomes inflamed and doesn't work as well as it should. There may be multiple causes including genetic predisposition and viral infections. The disease occurs most often in Doberman pinscher and Boxer and may result in heart failure and sudden death. The signs usually include exercise intolerance and fainting. Treatment depends on the type of the disease and may include medications or implantable devices. 
Available health screening tests are echocardiography and Holter monitoring.


as well as the usual Hip scoring


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

do white dogs have to have hearing tests like white cats before breeding?


----------



## williamsom (Feb 24, 2009)

If i was closer i would have helped ive got two males, both have had health checks, hip scored heart scored and so on and both kc reg.
some pics
my girl








my big stud lol








younger boy








and some of lasy years pups


----------

